# Chrome Trim around mesh grille! Replace?



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there any way to find a replacement in black for that? Mine is chrome, and I don't want to have to plastidip it? I was looking at a new grille, but from what I see with that, it will still use that chrome trim when put on the car...Any ideas?

Also, does anyone know how to remove the chrome strip from the trunk lid?

Also, lol, any good places you know of to buy the replacement bowties? insert and back piece?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Only way to really get the grill all black is to plasti dip or paint...because I don't think there is an aftermarket grille that is all black. The chrome strip on the trunk lid is easy. You just take the trunk liner out, look up inside the trunk lid where the chrome trim is, and there is 4-6 10mm nuts holding it on if I remember correctly on the size. Id also disconnect the license plate lights wiring harness. Its just simple to disconnect. Loosen the nuts and take them off. After the nuts are off, it pulls right out. As for the places to buy oem bowties, ebay has them for a lot cheaper than the dealer. gmpartsdirect.com and gmpartscheap.com has them very cheap as well. YOu will end up paying shipping on those as though if you buy them from a gm parts website.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks! Got plans for my cruze. Trying to get stuff ordered so it will be there by the time I come back from my deployment! Appreciate the help!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TimSmith26 said:


> Thanks! Got plans for my cruze. Trying to get stuff ordered so it will be there by the time I come back from my deployment! Appreciate the help!


No problem at all. Your welcome. In the grateful nation I thank you for your loyal service. What branch are you in?.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

USAF. Appreciate the support.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TimSmith26 said:


> USAF. Appreciate the support.


Ahh...USAF. Its all good man. Your out there on the front line risking your life for us, its the least I/we can do. I know it isn't easy being away from home and all, so I can imagine its tough on you as well. I wanted to join the air force. I was in the national guard. Didn't go to basic training, but I was in the guard lol. it wasn't what I exactly wanted to enlist in, but hey, its the military. I would have been helping others still. Keep up the great fight, and remember who you have back home in the U.S that's supporting you in every decision you make while your away.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Will do! Hopefully all these upgrades will pan out for me! I'm not very knowledgeable on cars so it's definitely a project!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TimSmith26 said:


> Will do! Hopefully all these upgrades will pan out for me! I'm not very knowledgeable on cars so it's definitely a project!


Yeah. Upgrading these cars and doing small projects is hella fun lol. I just painted my trim around my radio, shifter trim, and my instrument cluster trim rings light blue metallic to match my car. Im in the process of removing the stinking airbag off the steering wheel to paint the silver trim on the steering wheel blue as well but I cant get the darn thing off. I applied 2 coats of blue after I sprayed the part with adhesion promoter, and then added clear coat. If you go to my build progress for my cruze and scroll through the pages, you will see what I did to my car. The last page is where the photos are at of my newest and most recent cheap mod lol.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah, i'll be spending a couple thousand, buying new rims/tires, coilovers, grille, emblems, dash kits, and caliper covers! Then I gotta figure out to put it all on, lol.. But yeah, i'll definitely go look! I love the cruze, always interesting to see what people do!


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Another Question actually, how do I know if I have a Z Link rear suspension? I have a 2013 Cruze LTZ.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds good =]. I always go through other members build sheets and see what they are doing to give me ideas. I stole the idea of painting my dash trim pieces from APcruze lol. I doubt he minds at all tho. I ve certainly did a lot of mods to my car so far. It may not look like it on the inside much, but there are 4 things on my car that are expensive mods. The most is my kn CAI, the next is my hood aeroskin, vent visors, and last is all my LED bulbs swap. I swapped all the stock bulbs out to LED using the correct colors for the outside lights, except my license plate lights lol. Those are blue. Im actually going to take out the amber colored side marker lenses in the bumper, and put in clear ones and put blue led bulbs in those. They would look sweet as **** lol. Cops shouldn't bother me as im cool as **** lol. jkjk. I rarely get bothered, plus I don't think cops will pay any attention to those lights anyway.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

That sounds awesome, can't wait to see it!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah. Im even more glad I have the kn cai because of the sounds it makes my turbo blowoff. I have the 6spd manual so it sounds awesome in between shifts as well. Gotta love the manuals.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Z spec grille gets rid of chrome, you just have to catch it on sale or pay full retail for it. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome, thank you. I will definitely look into that!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Z spec grille gets rid of chrome, you just have to catch it on sale or pay full retail for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually wanting to get the z spec grille. I may now, now that ill have more money with my new job im getting ready to start.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I was actually wanting to get the z spec grille. I may now, now that ill have more money with my new job im getting ready to start.


I don't want it because there is no lower matching grille.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I don't want it because there is no lower matching grille.


Yeah. Do you know if there is any benefits to this grille?. Or what the upside and downsides are?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Besides it having a wider opening than our eco, not sure. It came on some Cruze with a certain package.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Besides it having a wider opening than our eco, not sure. It came on some Cruze with a certain package.


DO you think that Would create aerodynamic drag for the cruze...especially the eco to affecting MPG?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if it's worth the time to try and block it off to the equivalence of our 70 diamond grille.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah good point. I like the style and look of the z spec grille for sure. I just want to do more research about it before I get it...because id like to get it for mine lol


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Here was my process. I found the plastidip was a little tricky on the chrome. Taping off was a b***. The car is in the garage because it started drizzling rain right after I took the first pic, HA.

Anyhow, read up about taping off and clean lines - youtube is a great resource, one channel in particular.
The lower bumper on the left in the pic, peeled up some because it stuck too much to the tape, as it was drying. I read, and have to try to tape, spray it very thick and even the first time, then pull the tape up slowly, this way it doesn't cling.

I haven't gotten it washed yet, because of a few jagged, peeled up edges throughout. Nice thing is, you can peel it up, or just go over it again. Overspray, the little there was, cleaned up in a cinch. I am going to do my steel wheels too, because the rust on the rim edges is driving me nuts.

Good luck! I got a 6 pack of plasidip on amazon pretty cheap.
You may become addicted


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

inssane said:


> View attachment 71137
> 
> 
> View attachment 71145
> ...


*A lot of people are addicted to plasti dip lol. Im not too big into it, but I thought about plasti dipping my rear bumper on the lower section below the rear park assist sensors where it tucks in underneath. Im not sure yet about the color if I did plasti dip it. I was even considering plasti dipping my wheels black, but id much rather powder coat them so its done right.*


----------

